# Please participate in International CFIDS Awareness Day - It still isn't too late...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This letter was posted to the Co-Cure list, and I ask all of you, as a personal favor to me, to send at least 1 letter during the week! There is a form letter we can use on the website, and also a list of address where to send it. YOU CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!







**********************************May 12 is International CFIDS Awareness Day and the CFIDS Association's13th Lobby Day. Seventy CFIDS advocates will spend the day meeting withtheir members of Congress and members of key Senate and Housecommittees. They will share information and personal stories to impressupon lawmakers the serious impact CFIDS has on the individual, thefamily and the nation. They will speak for the thousands who might wishthey could participate in these lobbying activities, but are unable to-- due to the physical, cognitive and/or financial effects of CFIDS.This year, we will match our physical presence on the Hill with aVirtual Lobby Day, conducted by advocates using the Association'sGrassroots Action Center on the Internet. We urge you to take part andstrengthen our call for a more vigorous response to CFIDS by thefederal government.Our Virtual Lobby Day has four components. You choose whether to do allof them, or just one or two. You can even spread out the tasks -- doone each day between today and Thursday.* Send letters to five (or more) media outlets in your community,asking them to help raise awareness about the devastating impact ofCFIDS* Send a letter to Secretary for Health Mike Leavitt, asking him toimmediately implement the 11 recommendations made by the federalChronic Fatigue Syndrome Advisory Committee (CFSAC)* Send letters to the leaders of the House and Senate healthappropriations committees that set funding levels for federal researchprograms, asking them to support the Association's requests to increaseCFIDS research funds* Send letters to each of your members of Congress (two senators andone member of the House of Representatives), asking them to write toSecretary Leavitt in support of the CFSAC's recommendations. (Note: Ifyou spread the tasks over the week, save this one for Thursday, May 12. Let the officials elected by your community know why you can'tparticipate in the "live" Lobby Day event.)We've made it easy for you to participate. You don't have to know whorepresents you in Congress or track down addresses for the localnewspaper and TV stations. Simply go to www.cfids.org and click on theCapitol Building icon. Follow the links to templates for letters andadd as much or little detail as you'd like to make our letters yourown. You can even ask friends and family to join the effort using our"Tell a friend" feature.Please take part in Lobby Day, whether you're in Washington or incyberspace! If you opt for the virtual version, it won't be quite thesame as walking the long, marble corridors of Congress with fellowadvocates, but your efforts will make an important difference.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I just wanted to bump this topic back up, and remind all of our US members that even though May 12 is past, it is not too late to participate in CFIDS Awareness Day.I sent out about 15-20 emails, and didn't have to write anything!You just go to the website: www.cfids.org And click on the Capitol Building icon. You enter your zip code, and the site automatically pulls up a list of political representatives, and media sources.There is a form email already written, you just add your name to it, and any personal message you'd like to send, and click "send".A very professional email is sent automatically to everyone you've chosen to send it to. (You can even have a copy emailed to yourself, if you want).It only takes a few minutes, won't you please send 1 or 2? Thank you so much...One tired voice does not accomplish anything, but when we all put our voices together, we really can make a BIG impact!!! Let's be proactive!


----------

